# preventative imodium dose



## knothappy (Jul 31, 1999)

I remember a poster here took Imodium with meals as a preventative for D>>>i have to have entensive dental work on the 15th and would like to try this to see if i can prevent having diarrhea on the moring of the procedure..i do not want to cancel this again!!!!! i told the dentist of my problem and my anxiety and panic he gave me a couple of Ativan pills to take the morning of the appt.>>>>>>when do you take the imodium .. with the meal after.. before ?? how many?? does anyone remember this?


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

It may have been me Knot. I take it with meals. If I'm running total liquid D I take a full tab right before I eat. If I'm just running really soft & with urgent D.. than 1/2 tablet. If I'm just a bit soft and urgent...1/4 tablet with meals. So you may find things different.It depends on how you are doing... like how bad your D is Knot. Take it a few days before with your main meal. And see how you do... like try it out now for a day or two to see what dose might be best for you.Also take some simethicone (Gas x) with it to prevent any painful gas cramping that can sometimes happen with imodium.I am so glad that you talked to your dentist!!! YAY for you Knot!!! Ahem......A round of applause for Knot here please!! And I am so glad he gave you some Ativan.Let us know as you get closer to your appt so we can all be thinking of you and sending good & calming thoughts your way!


----------



## anonymous313 (Jul 6, 2010)

I have gotten the prescription version of the immodium-like pills and it can help. However, I have also noticed that on days that I have to "go" I just have to go, there is nothing that can stop me and no amounts of pills. In fact, if you overdo it, you can end up in pain and constipated earlier.I recommend the new immodium with gas relief, or the gasx pills with the immodium to off-set it.Read around here, a lot of people have your same problem and there are a lot of methods. Hopefully your dentist would be understanding as well.


----------



## Siea (Jun 21, 2010)

I take 1-2 imodium the day before I need to do something important aswell as they day when I am going.With this I mean I take 1 pill in the morning the day before and possibly another at dinner.You need to try what works for you since everyone is different.


----------



## knothappy (Jul 31, 1999)

Thank you for replies..yes BQ i think it was your post on the imodium that i remember now.thanks i will let you know how the dentist appt goes i am terrified of any dental procedure...hence the upper denture..now the lower!!!!


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

You go Girl!!!! You are a hero! AND an inspiration to many of us. We know this isn't easy for you and I for one applaud your courage! And yes Courage isn't not being scared.... Rather:Courage is doing something _any_way... even _though_ you are scared. And your actions have met that definition!Keep us posted on how you are!


----------

